

Built-in hex editor used to unlock hidden Panasonic plasma TV features - profquail
http://www.nkb.me.uk.nyud.net/

======
tseabrooks
As someone very familiar with the underlying software of current generation
HDTVs I can tell you almost all of them have similar menus / editable hex
interfaces allowing users to change things they probably oughtn't to change.

As someone else noted; Most all of the 'top end' LCD model are running custom
Linux kernels under the hood.

~~~
IgorPartola
I wouldn't be myself if I didn't ask: where could I found any resources on
this. I'd love to tinker with my TV, as it has lots of capabilities such as
built in Wi-Fi and DivX support.

------
dirtbox
Some shots of these "exciting new menus" would be nice. I'm always interested
in free functionality hacks, but without any info as to what that
functionality might be, the stakes are a just a little too high.

------
zandorg
I recently had to decompile old software that can't be registered any more. It
was in VB3, so I decompiled it with a tool I found, and then I figured out
where the code is that deals with registration (searching [with a hex editor]
for embedded strings in the decompiled VB3 code).

What's silly is: First, I only had to change 1 byte. The second is, I couldn't
figure out how to change the branch instruction to the opposite, but I got
lucky and hit upon it by accident (if I recall correctly, I changed the
address [eg, variable 17 instead of 18] of the registered flag not the
opcode).

------
rbanffy
Certainly hacker-ish, but the requirement of a specific brand of plasma TV
severely limits its utility.

~~~
profquail
You're right...I edited the title to be more specific.

Also, from what I read on some other sites about this "hack", I believe it's
related to the fact that (some|all) of Panasonic's flat-screen TV's run Linux
now. It also doesn't work on all of their models, just a few specific ones.

~~~
palish
What does the modification actually do?

------
crosvenir
Blocked by my workplace (Springy plane designer: sounds like Boing) :(

~~~
MikeTLive
blocked by my workplace too.

